# MAJOR major overhaul on a BMW Z3m



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

So up at northern details again helping out on this big job to a very tired looking little sports car

Flat and lifeless

19437524_1454998087893164_8868670243248867593_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
19429858_1454997994559840_9160654490503113479_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
19248110_1454998031226503_4912538208985205779_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
IMG_20170605_230112_468 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

So there was a massive list to fulfil, LOADS of dents to be removed

IMG_20170605_225822_585 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
IMG_20170605_225813_720 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Full wheel refurb

19430082_1454998111226495_5633796726667943953_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Steering wheel to be retrimmed

19420837_1455002284559411_5785447221539506106_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Seats to be retrimmed

19399819_1455002274559412_4177514216176741572_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

So we started by removing the hard top for repair and correction

DSC_0006 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then the bonnet for paint

DSC_0001 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Steering wheel removed for repairs

19429794_1455019284557711_1803926895131594401_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And started stripping down the car for correction, indicators dropped

DSC_0002 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
IMG_20170605_225755_696 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Other lights were removed to aid correction and allow them to be corrected also

DSC_0027 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

We laid everything out as we went, so one of us could work on these bits separately as we had time

DSC_0005 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Soft top was sheeted up after cleaning to be recoloured at a later stage

DSC_0013 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Correction started with the lights

DSC_0009 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

19247633_1455019497891023_5233542147965039083_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Paint was corrected with wool, it was just too scratched for anything else

DSC_0016 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

This is the general condition of the paint from afar

DSC_0021 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0022 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0025 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

This is a fair representation of the gains in gloss and colour, big difference!

IMG_20170605_230103_247 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Tight areas

DSC_0028 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0030 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0032 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0034 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Before we rebuilt everything the car was also refined for maximum gloss and wetness

19247778_1455019367891036_1428824495188020690_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

19430112_1455019397891033_1185385225834908960_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then everything started coming together

The rear screen was machined

DSC_0036 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

2017-06-30_07-39-41 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Seats were already done so interior was completed also

19424294_1455021661224140_1253980740949683582_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
19247798_1455021651224141_6077462534314117745_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Steering wheel was fitted

19424032_1455019561224350_5873388743260923602_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
19429638_1455021697890803_1859650417512664574_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Wheels were coated and the new caps/stickers were fitted. Lined up as "we" on here expect

DSC_0051 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0052 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0053 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And the hubs tidied up before refitting

DSC_0048 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Before the bonnet was refit the scuttle and other plastics were coated

50/50
DSC_0042 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0043 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0045 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Soft top was recoloured and coated

19424063_1455021704557469_7750751770226361710_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The bonnet was refitted and refined

DSC_0057 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Before being rebuilt

19437221_1455019291224377_164429197857545886_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

19437340_1455019734557666_8553708676712870734_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And finally after coating a rebuilding, it was completed

19424427_1455019857890987_7232038203225805672_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

19420532_1455019717891001_3746661153084853527_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

19400004_1455019621224344_5316731524091686005_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

19399882_1455019627891010_1486364486594022852_n by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0046 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0047 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Stunning work as always. Great write up too 
Particularly love the photo of the 50/50 on the brake light! 
Had the owner let the car get like that or was it a new purchase for them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

What a difference, very impressed, great write up and documentation - hope the owner was pleased. 

Think the image 230103 247 showing the gains in gloss and colour is outstanding - I think if someone needed inspiration to improve their car if needed and possibly what could be achieved, then I think this image would do it


----------



## sydscupper (Mar 12, 2014)

Amazing work as always ..................... looks 'brand new' again now. Love the car, love the colour!!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

That's some hefty work that's gone into that Matt with a cracking finish but one question I have after such a refurb of the steering wheels, seats and wheels etc.... is why has the customer not had the high level brake light replaced (damaged in the left corner)???


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Well worth spending money on these. Good ones go for silly money now.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I think the idea that you put cushions down for the dogs says a lot.


Fantastic work, very impressive.


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

GP Punto said:


> I think the idea that you put cushions down for the dogs says a lot.
> 
> Fantastic work, very impressive.


& a heater :thumb: Top priorities :thumb:

Nice job on the BMW :buffer:


----------



## Fairley_46 (Aug 17, 2015)

great work, look back to how it should


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> What a difference, very impressed, great write up and documentation - hope the owner was pleased.
> 
> Think the image 230103 247 showing the gains in gloss and colour is outstanding - I think if someone needed inspiration to improve their car if needed and possibly what could be achieved, then I think this image would do it


As Andy blue and the side by side on the indicator, 
huge difference.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work!

How did you manage to machine the rear window on the soft top?


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

A fantastic recovery - but is it me, or is the passenger door a completely different colour?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work Sir. My good friend and I have just given his neighbour's boggo Z3 a once-over ready for sale. Nice cars.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Gone from unloved to cherished.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Stunning work. I had no idea you could machine soft-top windows! :doublesho


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice work mate.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, I bet there was some man hours put in that, stunning turn around. Can I ask who done the steering wheel retriim? as I may need this doing to mine after catching the rim and scuffing it.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Bet the owner could not believe his eyes when he first saw it.......hopefully, now it will be cherished like new.


----------



## andrew23uk (Feb 19, 2008)

Great posr


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Such an iconic car this, these and the Coupe. Not sure where this one came from but it was in DIRE need of some love, this team up with Northern Details is producing some outstanding work Matt 

Any history on the car? What's the story?

On another note, Estoril Blue is an amazing colour but the fact that it is now available on the normal range of BMW's cheapens it somewhat in my opinion. Looks so good on stuff like this though


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Leebo310 said:


> Stunning work as always. Great write up too
> Particularly love the photo of the 50/50 on the brake light!
> Had the owner let the car get like that or was it a new purchase for them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The owner had let it get that way. I think the car was really for the missus, and they have a few more, but it kind of fell to the back of the pack so to speak. Weather they sell it now or not is going to depend on her I would imagine lol



nbray67 said:


> That's some hefty work that's gone into that Matt with a cracking finish but one question I have after such a refurb of the steering wheels, seats and wheels etc.... is why has the customer not had the high level brake light replaced (damaged in the left corner)???


We were given a budget and did what we could with it. The prices were all over the place with bits we needed so we took care of the "priorities" so to speak. I don't think for a million years he realised just how good we could et it to look so maybe these are things he looks at should they decide to keep it


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Hmm, my OH has let her SLK get that way:wall:. 

I was planning to attack it over the summer holidays and this has inspired me :buffer:, although I think I'll need to undertake a bit of eBay action for intact bumpers. 

Peter


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

RESPECT.

The plastic rear window transformation is amazing!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Amazing work guys, a real credit to the detailing industry :thumb:


----------



## Balky001 (Oct 30, 2016)

Great work Matt, I like the wet look you achieved. 

Did you have any trouble with those dents, the one on the door looked pretty deep.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Zetec-al said:


> Nice work!
> 
> How did you manage to machine the rear window on the soft top?


Small pads and tread carefully. I used heavy foam and m101



350Chris said:


> A fantastic recovery - but is it me, or is the passenger door a completely different colour?


No its not you, it just has zero to do with the work we did so I didn't mention it. It had clearly been painted a while back yes



neilb62 said:


> Stunning work. I had no idea you could machine soft-top windows! :doublesho


Me neither till I tried it 



DLGWRX02 said:


> Wow, I bet there was some man hours put in that, stunning turn around. Can I ask who done the steering wheel retriim? as I may need this doing to mine after catching the rim and scuffing it.


We ended up replacing it with a new one and sending the seller the old one for a discount. He will have it done. The retrimmer that did the sets etc is way up in Scotland


----------



## Steviemk6 (Nov 14, 2014)

AS_BO said:


> Such an iconic car this, these and the Coupe. Not sure where this one came from but it was in DIRE need of some love, this team up with Northern Details is producing some outstanding work Matt
> 
> Any history on the car? What's the story?
> 
> On another note, Estoril Blue is an amazing colour but the fact that it is now available on the normal range of BMW's cheapens it somewhat in my opinion. Looks so good on stuff like this though


HI AS_BO, Car was bought as a wedding gift 4/5 years ago. Owned by a well known local rally driver. FSH, 82K, Now looking to sell on as family requires a t5.

Cheers,

stevie


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

A lot of work on such a wee thing, looks good now though.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Cracking work! Looks great now


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice attention to detail as always Matt :thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

wow- well done, amazing as always!


----------



## ahmed_b08 (Dec 15, 2016)

Incredible work and a fantastic write up. You truly restored this tired beast back to it's former beauty. That must have cost a fair bit to restore


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Cracking works as per Matt, got to say although hard work these are the most rewarding jobs,..superb mate.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic work


----------

